# My first every grow journal!!!MICRO 12/12 from seedlings!!!



## Sexologist420 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yo, my seeds sprouted and are doing good!!! the two biggest already have 4 leaves!!!!the other 3 are just poking out.  Im growing some bagseed...shwag from texas However this is a learning experience and I will be growing some Lowryder#2 x Auto AK-47  next.  I know bag seed is mainly sativa..specially mexican brick shwag.  I dont like the weed at all...but ive read alot of threads about some bagseed turning into some dank stuff when grown right.  It will definitly be interesting with my tiny space...but after reading some micro logs I believe it is doable specially if the LST technique is applied.  I plan on doing the spiral one...where you tigh it to the pot all around the pot.  My grow space is about 1.8x1.8.1.8 its a tiny cube cabinet on the bottom of an entertainment center...Stealth is key...nosy roomie during college:fid: .  It sux cuz I grew up in AK where its 100% legal to grow bud(can have up to 24 plants:watchplant:  And can have up to an ounce for personal use WITH NO FINES/JAIL TIME/ or NOTHING...only state to be so.  Sry off topic but I love ak and miss it so dam much.  Most amazing place on the planet.  ANYWAYS back to me log...I moved to texas after I graduated so I could go to college and play football.  No colleges in AK have football :sad: havnt had the chance to grow till now...I have wanted to grow since I was 12 so....Now im doing it...I was intimidated for along time at trying to do a grow in such a small space...but Im confident I can get er done now after reading so many success stories. I have dont ALOT of reading and research and Im confident I have a very good setup for the space allowed to me.  KK now u know my life story.  Now to the specifics of me grow log :clap: 

-Grow space demensions= 1.8x1.8x1.8  cabinet cube
-Lights= 3x 2600 lumins cfl's 4x watts cant remember exactly.  2.7k spectrum.
-Plant strain= mexican brick shwag seeds
-Soil= Miracle grow moisture control/vermiculite/perlite.  About a 60/20/20 mix
-Ventilation= 2x small pc fans for intake 1x 4" personal fan from walmart($5) for outtake and another exactly the same to cool lights/blow over plants as wind substitute.
-Smell control= Nothing yet..but will be ez to setup.  I have a little rubbermaid tub over my outtake to prevent light leakage and it is a simple matter of putting a carbon filter over the fan in the tub.  Also plan on getting ozone generator if smell gets to bad.
-Ferts= None yet...but I plan on getting fish emulsions as my main fertilizer.  I also will be giving it mollases when it starts to flower throughout the entire flowering.  
-Couple things to readers:
I know alot of people disagree with MG...but I have read some posts that say it is good and pm'd a guy on this site...forgot his name but thats all he uses and hes a mod.  I have grown lots of plants...lillies/roses/hydrangas/corn/peppers...list could keep going...and MG moisture control is the best soil i have ever came across for this.  MJ is still a plant...I just think people try and overanalize things and do wht everyone else does...which is good cuz it gurantees success.  However I have had amazing results with miracle grow with everyother thing and If it will grow roses good I know it will grow MJ good...MJ is a weed after all..hehe.  

Things I need advice on(Ill take advice on anything you see I could improve on...these are just things I can think of that I need help with)

-LST techniques...any advice on this?  using twist ties with holes in the pots good technique?
-WATERING( this is big) I have read alot of newbs mess there grow up by improper watering...I soaked my plants tonight till water started to come out bottom.  How often should I water from now on?  the pots are small..prolly 4 cups worth of soil.  
-What size pots should I transplant them into for my final stretch?  I cant have vertical height much higher then 1 ft...maybe 2-3 inches vertical.  Have plenty width..as im only flowering 1 plant.
-how many out of the 5 should I keep till they show sex? I was thinking 4..keeping them in the pots they are in to show sex? I have noticed most of these type grows show there sex in about 3 weeks.  and are like 4-6" high.  Will they be fine in the small pots I started em in till they flower?  I dont wanna just do 1-2 and end up being males  
-VERY IMPORTANT- When should I start LST?  I need these to be as SHORT as possible.  
-Thats about it...dont gotta worry bout ferts till flowering cuz MG has **** already in it.  

I am open to any and all suggestions.  Just remember I am working with about the smallest space ive seen on here.  If I end up with more then 1 female I will prolly keep 1 in a small pot and flower it out for a cute lil tiny bud hehe.

Heres some pics.
-1st is grow my grow cube with pots in there...got books keeping plants 2-3 inches away from lights so they dont stretch
-2nd and 3rd are of my exaust looking from inside my growcubby and outside looking into the rubbermaid tub.
-4th,5th,6th,7th,8th MY BABIES!!!! The bigger ones are BRIGHT green!! 
-9th my space covered up like normal....No way your gonna know im growing bud hehe
-10th  My pit bruno, best dog in the world.

Well This is the start of my growlog...will be updating often with pics:watchplant: 

Till then, Thx for peeping my Journal and look forward to hearing your feedback!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2008)

*hey cute babies ,,,goodluck for ladies :48:*


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 14, 2008)

See next post


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 15, 2008)

K, Ive decided to go with a sog type grow. However since I dont have the space for a mother plant I am just going to do it by starting them on 12/12 from seeds. I will keep the plants I got now and keep w/e females I get. I am going to get some fem seeds...not sure which variety yet...Imma shop around and I will probably get on monday or so. I transplanted the seedlings to small 16 oz party cups. These will be my sog pots. I plan on planting 15-20 more seeds that I order. I also will be adding some more cfl's I believe...prolly 3 more 2600 lumins for a total of 15k for about 3sq feet. My temps are real good, they are staying at 70-75. I have real good circulation in there. My intake PC  fans got to loud so I shut them off. Even w/o them running and just with the passive intake its nice and cool. I will be buying another small $5 walmart fan like the 2 I got to put outside my growbox blowing through 1 of those intake holes to create more circulation. Specially since imma be doing a sog xtreme and circ is very important so no mold. I have already had some people tell me "You cant do that, It wont work" well imma make it work* Ive seen it work with more pots. Heres some pics of the transplanted seeds. There all bright green...there liking the MG moisture control and perlite/Vermiculite mix. 60/20/20   Gimme your feedback!! critizism is welcome.  Dont be shy!!!I dont wanna be only one posting in my log


Thx for peeping my log
Lata


----------



## akirahz (Aug 15, 2008)

Add more light if you got the cash freely available to make them uber bushy, 1.8x1.8 is what? a little over 3 sq feet? -- that calls for about 15,000 lumens-- your running about 7,800 currently correct? I'd say your about 70-100 watts shy of maximum photosynthesis. Do you have any reflective material within your grow box??  

I feel this will be a fantastic micro grow, i have this feeling it's going to yield some spectacular results!

Cute dog by the way  *punches the ever last bag playfully*.

if you want too add a little more light but don't want to spend too much, pick up one of these bad boyz here: http://www.1000bulbs.com/85-Watt-Compact-Fluorescents/9182/ That will add another 4,200 lumens to your 7,800, should be a good 12k lumens then, that's prob close enough to your lumen goal without having to worry about heat so much--

screw that sucker right into the middle of your fixture if you want, or add another socket some where and mount it in the box


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 20, 2008)

built a new grow chamber out of a 20 gallon rubbermaid So i could keep in my closet. This WILL eventually be a mother chamber or for lowryder. I will be building my main chamber out of 2 30 gallon rubbermaid tubs. Plants are doing good. They have really taken off since i switched to 12/12 Heres some pics.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow.. This was like reading a book 
Good story dude... Sorry but what's AK? I'm not American.. not familiar 
I grow in a pretty tight grow space myself and am interested to see how others are doing in micro grow rooms... I think what you have as lights and pots at the moment is fine... Pots shouldn't be bigger than a gallon if you wanna grow them only one foot.. And the ones I see look Just about right  
If you wanna flower just one female I say keep all five till flowering and see how many girls you get... Bagseed can often be hermie too... so hope to have a couple of ladies... 
I don't know much myself but it seems a little early to switch on 12/12 yet... I'd let them grow a little longer... Anyway if you've already started the 12/12 cycle don't switch back on 24/7 to avoid stressing your ladies... 
I'll keep an eye on your Grow Box.. Have fun!


----------



## Tanker (Aug 20, 2008)

Interesting stuff.  I'll be keeping my eye on this one.  Thanks.  BTW Niki AK=Alaska - a state in the USA.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2008)

*looks like this is going to be fun and intresting to watch :watchplant: allready subscribed:aok:*


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow thanks guys!! I really appresiate you stopping by I just found out I might be getting som ereal gg seeds from a friend:woohoo:  Some real good chron but he wont tell me strains!:cry:   says it will be suprise and I wont be dissapointed:yay: . Since its my 21st birthday on SEP 2ND BABY OOOOOOOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAAAA :lama: 

Pce and will update in a week or so


----------



## tess (Aug 20, 2008)

Good Luck with your grow Sexoligist How old r your plant's now? 
Mine are 2 days old after sprouting, I shall be following ur grow and wish u the best of luck


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

looks great, ill be checkin in. take it easy now.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 20, 2008)

hey great thread bro i got a good feeling bout ur grow. and u should throw some mylar up in there if u can afford it its really worth it. and also one think i might suggest think of building a little tray to put in the box and just plant all ur plants in the tray it will give u more height to grow in allowing your plants to get bigger and would let the roots spread out farther. just a thought


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 30, 2008)

These pics were taking on 8-25-08.
Thx all you guys for your support and posts...It means alot and plz feel free to post any advice or feedback you have. My plants I believe are showing sex. I am not sure on any specifics yet and I broke my lcd screen on my digi camera so I cant see pic im taking and I cant get a clear close up shot  So I cant show what im talking bout. Its lil shoots coming up where branches branch off from main stem. I dont see hairs...I dont know hwo to describe it really....They all seem to have it except the real small one so hopefully its a good sign. I have 2 small plants...2 BIG plants and 2 medium ones. I thought the bigger ones would be male but I think I see some hairs coming up out of the top...not sure could be small leaves rolled up or w/e. I think I got 2 strains or phenos...all these seeds came from about 8 oz of bud spaced over a year or so...I buy ounces at a time so all diff batches. Anyways, 5 of em seem to be the same strain..s.ame spicey smell and I have one that has fatter leaves and more of an indica look which SMELLS...it dont smell out of the box but its only 3 inches tall and it smells skunky....this plants gonna stink lmao  So I think I got 2 different kinds of bud here :lama: Anyways...thx for reading this long *** post and I will be updating with more pics in a week every week.

Pce


----------



## iiq van condet (Aug 30, 2008)

keep it up man....
lookin gud


----------



## Melissa (Aug 30, 2008)

*there coming along nicely :aok:*


----------



## akirahz (Aug 30, 2008)

How old are they a bout 2 weeks? they are a bit small for 2 weeks but i guess thats why we call it micro growing haha, they are healthy so keep it up bro


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 30, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> How old are they a bout 2 weeks? they are a bit small for 2 weeks but i guess thats why we call it micro growing haha, they are healthy so keep it up bro


 
Ya I planted them on the 10th and they broke the surface a few days later.  Ya I dont think they are liking the MG soil...why there so small...I bought some organic compost today at walmart and after there all 100% sexed I will be transplanting the females to bigger pots with 1/3 mix of compost/vermiculite/perlite  with a few TB each of Bone meal/corn meal/ground flaxseed.  Not sure which nutes imma get...gonna have to go to lowes and just look around and see what I want...Im definitly gona be using fish emulsions and mollases with every water.  Thinking about going with FoxFarm nutes since so many people do so good with them.  Id like to use teas but I dont got anywhere to brew it.    
Will it be ok to wash the MG soil off there roots when I xplant?  Will it hurt them?  

Thx yall
Pce


----------



## akirahz (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah gently wash off the soil with water (sink/bathtub), let the water break up the soil rather then pulling the clumps off, just try and save as many roots as you can, the less roots you break the less stress  --

What is the NPK value of your mg soil?

it looks to me that they are light deficient, if they were closer or had more light they'd probably get bigger real fast


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 31, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Yeah gently wash off the soil with water (sink/bathtub), let the water break up the soil rather then pulling the clumps off, just try and save as many roots as you can, the less roots you break the less stress  --
> 
> What is the NPK value of your mg soil?
> 
> it looks to me that they are light deficient, if they were closer or had more light they'd probably get bigger real fast


 
Not sure on the NPK...dont have the bag of soil nemore.  Its MG Moisture Control.  MG products seem to have ALOT of nitrogen.  I dont think there light deficient cuz the person i based my grow on uses 2 30 gallon rubermaid tubs flipped on eachother and grows 5 plants in 2 gallon pots in them with 4   42 watt cfls and has the best cfl grows Ive seen.  Yeilds over 100 grams.  Ionno hopefully the show there sex soon so I can get em transplanted.  Im pretty sure an experienced person could tell the sex from the preflowers or w/e is showing up on the nodes.  Thanks for the reply man.  They are also 2-3 inches from lights

Pce

Edit:  I take that back.  It is possible it could be light deficient but not cuz of lack of lumens output but maybe cuz walls of tub are not 100% white.  I only had 1 can of spraypaint when I made this so the walls are not 100% pure white.  The entire interior is covered in white paint...but in some parts its not "thick" enough and you can see some blue through the white.  I dont think its enough to make much of a diff though.  I also think I wasnt watering them correctly.  Ive been watering them just enough...no drainage.  So all the gases and bad **** is staying in the soil.  Yesterday I did a dunk style watering...took a liter container filled with my water and submerged entire cup until bubbles stopped rising.  They grew a decent ammount the last 24 hours.  That might also have been the prob.

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yo! Plants doing good, they all seem to be a lil yellow on the bottom leaves...Im thinking its prolly nuteburn from the MG...I hope I can ID there sexes soon so I can get em in better soil  There all diff sizes lol. They all have the SAME preflowers...and from what ive read I THINK they are female...they have what I believe to be calaxs..but I dont see "hairs" coming out of them...instead its a tiny green spike...I dont really know how to explain it...my camera is *EDIT*up and I cant focuz close Ive got 2 pics of the first node on the biggest plant which show the preflowers the best...you cant see the green spike..leafy looking thing coming out of them but you can see the calyx lookin thing. God I hope there not all ******* males imma be pissed. Well guess theres no point in getting angry...nothing i can do about it. Anyways. First pic is a group shot, second pic is the plant I believe to have a indica background...its also the only skunky plant. The rest smell fruityish. Pics 3/4 are more group shots, Pic 5 is the biggest plant, and pic 6/7 are the first node of the biggest plant. Lemme know what you guys think. 

P.S. ITS MY 21st!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO ya baby!!!!

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sry guys for the long delay from my last update. Things have been crazy round these parts and just have not had much free time. Anyways, my girls are doing very good. I had to get rid of one of them because it seemed to have balls. Im not sure if it was male or not...I opened a few of the balls but there was only clear liquid...no yellow pollen. They looked identical to lily buds before they open and show the flower. They were oval. Either way It looked alot different then my other 3 girls so I just tossed it. Its funny because all 3 flowerd at different times. The first and furthest along (Skunky Girl) has been flowering for exactly 4 weeks, the second furthest along (Fruity Tooty) has been flowering for almost 2 weeks and the third (mystery girl) is just showing her first pistils. Its actually a good thing because as you can see the third which is furthest from the light is alot scragglier then the others. The first will be done in 4-7 weeks(not sure how long it will take cuz its a random sativa so prolly 9-10 weeks). Which at that time I will put the 3rd one directly under the lights and it will finish strong. Im real excited because I am going to finish with alot more bud then most gave me credit for. This is my first time growing but im familiar with bud sizes and what equals a gram. Skunky Girl easily has 5 big colas and 3-5 satelite buds. Fruity Tooty has about the same and Mystery Girl is just starting so I dont know. Each editwill easily produce 3-4 grams of bud. I will easily finish with well over an oz. And its all thanks to edit. Im very suprised at how well this Mexican field sativa has responded to the growing conditions its in. Only 13" growing height and 20 or so inches across. edit] by tying down the main stem around the edge of the pot in a circle is an amazing technique. Its real cool how you basicly turn 1 plant into 4-5. Im very happy with my girls and I could not have done it wil all of your help. Thanks again and I hope you enjoy the pics as much as I do!!!!!!

Pce


----------



## Melissa (Nov 10, 2008)

*wow they have grown :giggle: well done :clap:looks like they will be ready for a great christamas smoke :48:*


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks mellissa and mebafarmer.  Ya, the first plant should be done almost right at christmas.  Christmas is 45 days away (6 weeks and 3 days)  And since these are almost definitly pure sativa they will take 10-12 weeks to finish flower.  4+6=10  YAY!!!!  Some good christmas bud!!:hubba:  As good a Christmas present as I could ask for:ignore:   Im looking forward to it and thanks for the support.

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 12, 2008)

OOOOOO I C what you wre talking about hick.  Im sry.  I have logs a few sites and so I just copy and paste the original entry and mycotopia was the first one I did.  They have a dictonary whre if you type certain terms it links to the definition.  I didnt realize the links copied to here.  My bad!!!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 13, 2008)

nice looking plants good luck


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey I got a question about my buds. Im not sure what its called but you know on buds that greenish/bluish matter that makes up the buds well my buds dont seem to have that...they are made up almost completly of hairs. Is this normal for 5 weeks into flowering? 

Thx


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well guys I guess I was lying lol.  Like I said I broke my camera a couple months ago and im already a horrible photographer so I couldnt take any close ups and 90% the time the pics were blurred.  However, today I borrowed my girls camera and WOW what a difference being able to see the pics makes and I took some closeups and my girls are FROSTY!!!! :jump:  It really suprised me because you cant tell at all looking at it with the naked eye but a closeup with flash shows it good.  My first girl (skunky Girl) is doing REAL good..I counted and it has 7 good big colas all bigger then my thumb and the main cola is about twice as big...it covers a deodorant stick up.  I have a pic with my hand behind it and I have very big hands.  Im real excited because its the first time ive gotten some decent pics...still not that great because I was hurried while taking.  Nevertheless they are 10000X better then the other pics ive taken.  It still blows me away that all 3 plants flowerd 3 weeks from eachother.  I dont have the 3rd in here cuz it was VERY droopy and needed a serious drink so I didnt bother cuz it looked so pathetic...it perks back up overnight its just real sensitive to water...it needs more water then the others and sometimes I forget to water it xtra.   Anyone got any theroies why each plant showed its first pistils 2-3 weeks inbetween eachother?   Skunky girl and Fruity Tooty (the two biggest) were about 2 or so weeks from eachother and Mystery girl (the smallest) just showed its first hairs this week.  I know there prolly different strains because these seeds came from a batch of about 200 I had saved up over a years time from various O's.  But They should have started flowering about the same time right?  Since they were all switched to 12/12 at the same time?  O well...its a mystery.  I know mystery girl is smaller cuz its farthest from light.  It will be moved under the lights once Skunky girl is done.  Im glad its growing so small cuz imma have 3 harvests 2-3 weeks between eachother :muahaha:  Anyways Im very excited skunky girl does have frost on her and its not gonna be **** weed cuz ive seen people grow brick weed into some amazing ****.  Im amazed at how well skunky girl is doing...to have 8 big colas is awsome...LST is awsome!!! Specially by LST"n the stem in a circle along the outside of the pot its like having 8 differnt little sog plants :rasta:  Anyways ill stop rambling lmao..   **** YA I GOT SOME GOOD BUD BABY!!!! :woohoo: 
Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok...this is crazy lmao.  My two oldest plants skunky girl and fruity tooty are competing for light!!  Two of the buds are touching eachother and they keep pushing eachother aside to get to the light lmao.  Like last night Skunky girls bud was right under the light and today fruity tooties bud pushed it aside and now its under the light directly.  Crazy!!!  THERE ALIVE!!!!  lmao.

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Some pics. First pic is all 3 girls together the next 8 are skunky girl and the next few are Fruity Tooty. Skunky Girls hairs are turning orange so maybe I got some Orange kush or something? oooo who knows? Enjoy!! 
Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres mystery girl


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2008)

*Coming right along and looking good.  Nothing like having some FREE Christmas bud. :hubba:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO :banana: *


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thx man, for the compliments and the green mojo!! Im really getting excited now.  

Pce


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

looking very very nice bro keep it up, hope to have my harvest to start out the new year lol. well the end of jan...


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 19, 2008)

Girls doing good, heres some pics. First 4 are Skunky Girl, 4-5-6 is Fruity Tooty, and last 2 are Mystery Gir. Enjoy!

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 20, 2008)

I read somewhere you can judge when to chop by looking at the pistils?  Can anyone ellaborate on this?  I know I seem lik ea cheap *** for not getting a microscope for 10$ but after bills and food, gas and all that I have like 50$ total for a month xtra money so I try to scrape by as cheaply as possible.  If anyone can help with this I would appresiate it.

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 20, 2008)

The coolest newbest idiotic suprise ive ever realized lmao.


I need an answer to a question asap!!! Do you start flowering time from the time you see the first pistils or when it starts budding...like forming an actual bud on top...I have been counting skunky girls flowering time from that (oct 12th) but the first pistils showed up sep 20th...I just realized what I was doing so my plants are actually about 20 days farther into flowering then I thought!!!! So if this is true and its when the first pistils show then my plants are actually about 60 days into flowering!!! instead of the 40 I was thinking. God I cant believe I overlooked this lol. O well its GOOD news...I guess this is why alot of the pistils are turning amber. Which means my girls are almost 9 weeks into flowering....seeing as there most likely a sativa dom strain they prolly still have 2-3 weeks left but thats a far cry from the 5-6 I was thinking. HEHE. I feel like such an idiot.

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn!!! I think imma just bite the **** and buy the cheapest lil microscope I can tomorow at radio shack cuz I wanna see what my trichs are!!! Im so EXCITED FROM MY DISCOVERY!!!!!  I still feel lik ea complete moran though lmao....If I was a chick this would definitly be a SERIOUS blonde moment but im exempt HAHA.

PCe


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I bought the mini microscope from radioshack today and checked Skunky girls trichs. Its hard to see but I think they are mostly clear. Do cloudy trichs look white? I thought I saw a couple white looking trichs. Definitly no amber though. Im pretty sure they are clear cuz I took a small leaf from fruity tooty and looked at her trichs and they were definitly clear. I think skunky girl has about 2 more weeks to go!! Im going to flush  the triplets real good tonight and start skunky girl on just water/mollasses and I will be taking a sample bud next week soem time. Should I be checking trichs daily or every other day or what? Thx guys

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thx guys!!! I appresiate the compliments and support. I would say about 25% of the hairs are amber, they started turning amber around a week ago. I can really tell the buds on skunky girl are seriously fattening up!!! Just in this last week they have doubled in size. Its amazing how fast they grow in spurts...first 5-6 weeks flowering is real slow and the last couple weeks are explosive. Ya I know had I had more light they would be more dense buds but I was unable to do so...I know it wouldnt have costed much to add a couple more lights, but its all good. Imma try and pick up a couple Y sockets and a few more 23 watt CFL's to add to it to flower out fruity tooty and mystery girl. I can definitly tell they are more airy buds then some other buds ive had, but I also dont think they are done filling out, cuz like I said they are seriously growing. From now till harvest I will be giving skunky girl just Water/mollasses. Mystery girl is one of those LONG flowering sativas...She was put on 12/12 same time as skunky girl and she just showed her first pistils about a week ago...so ya lol gonna be a 16-18 week period b4 shes done (9 weeks already past). Anyways, heres some pics. Enjoy!!  1st pic is Skunky girl, 4th pic is skunky girls main cola(8 inches long) 2nd pic is her other two main colas(twin towers) and 3rd pic is fruity tooty.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 23, 2008)

Time for an update!! Girls are doing good. Im a lil confused on the flowering situation. They seem to be putting on alot of frost these past couple days. Does this usually happen in the last couple weeks of flowering? They are definitly fattening up every day. Its just so damn hard to see the trichs, its frustrating lol. This strain  definitly has very lil trichs and frost  Eithery way, they are really filling out so thats good. Heres some pics..enjoy.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well guys....I woke up to some jacked up stuff Wed morning...my fan fell on Skunky Girl and completly destroyed the whole plant up except for the main cola and one of the two towers....I was thinking about cutting the smaller buds to help the 3 main big colas finish strong but had decided against it, but I guess this is natures way of giving me the right answer...ionno....alot of weed wasted. I guess its not "wasted" but it was about 2-3 weeks immature and this is supposed to be when it puts on the most weight...I dried it and smoked most of it and theres only a gram or so left. It wasnt the best smoke...still better then where it came from...im hoping the lack of potency is cuz its immature. Either way I was bummed about it and didnt even think to take pics...my bad. O well, atleast I still got two good colas to finish out of her. I made some changes...ionno for the better yet. I took my lights from the side and put them on the lid so they are hanging vertical...I had some burns at first cuz I didnt realize some plants were touching...I think I got it under control now. Ill post some pics in a couple days. 

Pce


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 1, 2008)

meh, yeah...i remember when i first started growing, i used to harvest a few of my buds here and there and smoke them,a nd they didn't smoke well, they didn't do anything well. barely even gave me a buzz, but it looked good. But the final product was sweet, got me blazed. that's just a crucial part of flowering that it missed.  anyways Good luck.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thx guys for stopping by. I appresiate the support. **** sux but Its w/e I cant do **** bout it. Pics update....Skunky girl is doing good...givin what happend to her. The other two are pretty stressed out cuz my lil light experiment...I got the lights back where there supposed to be and I hope they will right themselves in a week or so.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bruno just chillin...he loves to pass out like this lmao.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well guys ive decided on what imma do for my next grow!!! Im going to build or buy a cab..not sure which yet and imma run a 400 watt CMH with a cooltube reflector for veg and the first 2 weeks of flower and the last 2 weeks of flower the other 4-5 weeks will be run with a 400 watt hps. A really amazing person is hookign me up with some amazing beans and im so excited!!! These are some damn good beans this guys hooking me up with for free and he really is a cool dude!!! Heres the list of what hes sending me

True Blueberry
Strawberry Diesel x Trainwreck
Shoreline x Trainwreck
Cheese x Jack Herer
Agent Orange x Cotton Candy
Aurora Indica
Fighting Buddha
Gorilla Gold
Purple Chitral x Uzbeki (landrace) pure indy
G13x AK47!!!!

Needless to say im crazy excited and beans of this magnitude deserve nothing less then some good HID lights!!! Heres the Lights/ballasts/reflectors/fans all that good stuff I plan on using

This is the light kit ill be using 
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct...roductID=47929
With this Reflector
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct...roductID=48137
or this one...not 100% sure yet
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49541
Heres the fan ill be using to cool my light and another as exaust
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct...roductID=46447
This is what ill be using for an intake on a bottom corner
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct...roductID=46434

Ill be using foxfarm ocean forest soil and foxfarm Grow big, Tiger bloom, and Big Bloom nutrients aswell as mollasses. Im not sure on the cab ill be growing in quite yet but i'll let yall know as soon as I know!!! Im not sure which strain to grow first, so I need yalls help!!! Gimme yalls opinions on the two strains you would like me to grow out first!!! Ill more then likely start 10 plants and hope to get 5 females. I wanna grow two strains, similar in height and finishing time. Dont be shy!!! Gimme your opinons...im excited hehe.

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 8, 2008)

Heres some pics...First 6 are skunky girl and last 3 are fruity tooty. You can really tell the difference...fruity tooty already has more frost then skunky girl and fruity tooty is just starting to bud out...lol As you can see skunky girls buds are as big as a deodorant stick =D. 

enjoy

Also as you can see theres a good ammount of yellowing...I expect that on skuny girl cuz shes almost done flowering, but fruity tooty has along way to go and so does mysterygirl which although is the less of the 3 still has some yellowing. 

Pce


----------

